# Flint River Ranch



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

does anyone here have any experience with Flint River Ranch? I am interested in one of their formulas call Fish and Chips.
this is the ingredients.
Trout, Potato, Coarse Ground Millet, Herring Meal, Oatmeal, Sweet Potatoes, Canola Oil, (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Flax Seed, Oat Bran, Natural Flavors, Blueberries, Cranberries, Rosemary, Grape Seed Oil, Menhaden Fish Meal, Granola, Ground Oats, Alfalfa Meal, Inactive Dried Brewer's Yeast, Dried Eggs, Lecithin, Yucca Schidigem Extract, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulphate, dl-Alpha Tocopherol Acetate, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Selenium Supplement, Mixed Natural Tocopherol (Antioxidant), Niacin, Iron, Amino Acid complex, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Ascorbic Acid, Iron Sulfate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Thiamine Mononitrate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Copper Sulfate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Product. 

is it better, or comparable to TOTW?
Salmon, ocean fish meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, canola oil, salmon meal, smoked salmon, potato fiber, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


it looks like TOTW has more meat in it.
I have never heard of ground millet in dog food before!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

ruckusluvr said:


> ...I have never heard of ground millet in dog food before!


Way back when, I used to feed my dogs Canine Caviar kibble. Lamb and Pearl Millet, Chicken and Pearl Millet. 

Canine Caviar Home

Here are the ingredients for Canine Caviar Chicken and Pearl Millet dry kibble:

Dehydrated Chicken, Ground Pearl Millet, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Chicken, White Fish, Sun-Cured Alfalfa, Whole Ground Flaxseed, Dried Beet Pulp, Canola Oil, Potassium Chloride, Sun-Cured Kelp, Garlic, Dicalcium Phosphate, Lecithin, Peppermint, Parsley, Papaya, Dried Chicory Root, Taurine, Sodium Chloride, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Rose Hips, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Zinc Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (a source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine, Methionine, Biotin, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Beta Carotene.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

I'd want to make sure that the fish meal has no ethoxyquin. Make sure to ask if their supplier uses it also. Technically, if they do not add it during the manufacturing process they can claim e-free so make sure that the supplier does not use also.

And, as an aside, TOTW is made by Diamond who does use ethoxyquin.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'd want to make sure that the fish meal has no ethoxyquin. Make sure to ask if their supplier uses it also. Technically, if they do not add it during the manufacturing process they can claim e-free so make sure that the supplier does not use also.
> 
> And, as an aside, TOTW is made by Diamond who does use ethoxyquin.


i know. and after doing independent research I do not feel uncomfortable about ethoxyquin. thanks tough


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

TOTW. always choose the grain free.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

yup! we are sticking with TOTW. my dogs do not get all grain free though, because they get blue buffalo canned mixed in, or by itself sometimes.
my dogs are really doing great on it. so i will keep them on it for a 4 or 5 months.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

definitely Totw, keep in mind that even though the first ingridient its a meat, since its not backed by a meat meal, with water removed the bulk of the food is mostly potato and millet.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah, thats what i was thinking.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'd want to make sure that the fish meal has no ethoxyquin. Make sure to ask if their supplier uses it also. Technically, if they do not add it during the manufacturing process they can claim e-free so make sure that the supplier does not use also.
> 
> And, as an aside, TOTW is made by Diamond who does use ethoxyquin.


*This is an untrue statement and really got my goat. I and others have had numerous conversations and e-mails with Diamond pet foods AND THEY DO NOT USE ETHOXYQUIN. Please quit making false statements!!!!!!*


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

On the forums listed below it has been talked about many times and here is the link.I just can't believe how hot I am right now, I get so fed up with people who have not done their home work and then make false statements. I just started feeding TOTW and I DID MY HOMEWORK BEFORE I STARTED feeding this brand to my dog.

germanshepherds.com: Viewing list of forums


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

You really dont have to yell, she is not making any false accusations, even though Diamond themselves does not add Ethoxyquin to the kibble, the fish meal that is used in the kibble has to be preserved with it to prevent spoilage prior to being shipped to manufacturing facility.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

no they dont add it. but more than likely it is there before it comes to diamond.

I dont care. the possibility of Ethoxiquin in TOTW does not bug me. I have my own views on it. and i am comfortable feeding it.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a lot of patients here at the clinic on TOTW and they seem to do very well on it. They all have really nice furcoats.

TOTW, EVO and Orijen seem to be pretty darn awesome foods.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

TOTW almost feels too cheap to be so good!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

It is a US Coast Guard regulation that it is added to all fish meal and that includes what humans eat. I stand by what I posted about people needing to get their facts staight. I can't find the site I first read about it being in ALL FISH MEAL but here is a link to one site I found it on.


Dog Foods - Or What In The World Should I Buy?


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i am pretty sure it is not in farm raised fish. like... 90% sure


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> I can't find the site I first read about it being in ALL FISH MEAL but here is a link to one site I found it on.


You are sorta right. Fish meal can not be used for human consumption and must be preserved with it. However I have also read that fishermen can get a special dispensation to use some other preservative if the meal is going to be used in dog food. Some manufacturers require the fishermen they buy from do this. Others don't. Some manufacturers will guarantee there is no Ethoxiquin in the fish meal in their products.

I'm not sure of the accuracy of my statement but I have read it in more than one place. Since I don't feed kibble, I really don't care. :smile:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'd want to make sure that the fish meal has no ethoxyquin. Make sure to ask if their supplier uses it also. Technically, if they do not add it during the manufacturing process they can claim e-free so make sure that the supplier does not use also.
> 
> And, as an aside, TOTW is made by Diamond who does use ethoxyquin.


holy crap does canidae use it?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

NO THIS IS A FALSE STATEMENT.

I talked with them on the phone and through e-mails and actually this post should come down. Here is a link to my post and check out that Taste of the Wild actually made the last post.

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-food-ingredients/2292-i-got-answer-totw.html


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> You really dont have to yell, she is not making any false accusations, even though Diamond themselves does not add Ethoxyquin to the kibble, the fish meal that is used in the kibble has to be preserved with it to prevent spoilage prior to being shipped to manufacturing facility.


Read her post again this is what she says

""And, as an aside, TOTW is made by Diamond who does use ethoxyquin.""

WHICH IS A FALSE STATEMENT......


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

In her prior sentence she clearly states that its the fish meal thats preserved with E, not kibble, so as a general statement she says that Diamond is one of the companies that has E. in their foods, not necessarily that they themselves add it. 

Anyways, I'm not going to get into an argument over this, I actually reccomend Totw to a lot of people who are looking for a decent food on a budget, a lot of people that have dogs with allergies have had great results, especially since they cannot afford to spend $70 on other grain free fish based foods.


----------

